# Adopting a 1 year old puppy



## New Pup (Dec 19, 2012)

I recently posted about finding an ethical but not top dollar breeder. There I got a lot of recommendations to adopt. Basically the consensus was if you are hesitant to spend $1500 plus for a puppy adopting is better than gambling with a low cost breeder because you are encouraging breeders who may not have the best interests of the breed in mind. And with adopting you can get a feel for the dog. Well while I continued to research I met someone locally who knew a gsd who needs a home. He is 1 year old, with a name the wife and I don't like but I understand you can still change their name at this age. The back story of why he needs a home is a benign as possible and the current owner is a good person who really cares about who the dog goes to. 

Now for the concerns. We went to visit the dog in the owners house the other day. And he was fairly skittish (concern of mine because our past gsd had 'weak nerves' and though we were able to make improvements she was always afraid of strangers and dogs). He would bark and back up, it could because we were strangers so he could sense from his owner that this is not a normal friend visiting. But we sat down on the couch and he pretty much immediately came over to sniff and lick. After about a minute he warmed up a bit more and continued to relax and stayed curious about us. This is way better than our past gsd would have done but still not what most here would consider a good sign. While we chatted and petted him I found out a bit about his parents. His dad doesn't have papers or anything and is a little mean. The mom was a rescue who they thought was spayed and turned out not to be. And she is also apparently kind of mean. Now this dog is raised by different people, they say they have friends and dogs over often and he gets along with everyone. Only issue was a friend brought over a miniature schnauzer who is aggressive and scared him a bit. So they say he has a much better personality than his parents. And he has been socialized and is normally way more instantly friendly than he happened to be when we visited. Also he had panosteitis at 6 months, haven't seen if this is a concern for future bone issues or not.

My thoughts are because we basically we want a dog as a family companion and I am not concerned about titles or pedigrees to much of an extent other than trying to increase the chances my pup would be healthy in mind and body. This is a good opportunity to give a home to a dog in need. He is young enough I can still train him and bond with him. He is neutered and past other common puppy vet expenses. Obviously getting him for free is a plus. On the other hand I had recently, thanks to the input on the other thread, come to the realization that I should not prioritize money when considering a 10-15 year addition to the family. And if I met a breeder that was selling dogs from parents like this guys or pups that acted skittish I would run away. So I am at a loss on what to do. Right now we plan on taking him to live with us next week and see how he does with our dog and cat. Take him to a dog park and etc. Now at his age we it would probably take awhile to get to know him but the owner is alright with us having a trial period with him. And I will consider more thoughts over the time, but I realize it would be pretty hard to decide not to keep him after having him for a week. We want him to be able to visit friends and families, all dog owners, with out stressing about how he will act. Does anyone have any thoughts on the subject. And particularly is it OK to change a dogs name at 1, and I am almost positive but he still has another 1 year or so of real eager training/learning right?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

In the past, I have rescued both a 5 year old dog, and a 3 year old, and changed their names. It's not a big deal at all.

Panosteitis is something a dog gets when it's young and the bones are growing rapidly. It does not come back once the bones have finished growing. I would only worry about it if I was planning to breed, because the tendency to get it is hereditary.

A really confident dog does not shy away from strangers in the house. My dogs want to meet a stranger right away, and the biggest problem I have is keeping them calm and at a distance! But what you describe sounds acceptable to me for a GSD's temperament - reserved at first, then wanting to come and check you out.

Personally, I wouldn't be worried about taking this dog home for a week's trial. But I would certainly not hesitate to return it if any real problems cropped up!

Don't let yourself get into a bad situation because you've fallen for the dog, or feel sorry for it during the week's trial!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

"And he has been socialized and is normally way more instantly friendly than he happened to be when we visited" That is too coincidental and sounds suspicious to me. If you see or sense red flags, that's a sign. Let your brain rule. I personally would not take that chance.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

New Pup said:


> Right now we plan on taking him to live with us next week and see how he does with our dog and cat. Take him to a dog park and etc.


From what I understand taking the dog to the dog park before he has grown comfortable in the home is a bad idea. It seems people who have been successful do what they call a 2 weeks shutdown. I also have read that the introductions to your pets should be done in a particular way to avoid conflict during the adjustment period. Like a crate and rotate. Hopefully someone with more experience will chime in on details of that or point you in a direction where you can read about that. 



New Pup said:


> And particularly is it OK to change a dogs name at 1, and I am almost positive but he still has another 1 year or so of real eager training/learning right?


I am often told that 1 is a great age to begin training. So I would think once you have bonded with the dog and he is settled in the home it would be a good time to start training. He must be bonded and settled first.


----------



## MrSmith (Aug 21, 2017)

We just rescued a 1yo about 3 weeks ago, changed his name from Guido to Titan, he must have like Titan better because he was responding to it very quickly  Our situations are very similar, your hopeful rescue seems to be less apprehensive than Titan around new people. We hired a trainer to help with his confidence and he is already responding wonderfully. If you're willing to put in the time to bond with the dog, and build confidence together I think you'll have a great companion for some time. 

But you should be realistic about how much time you're ready to devote to him. It's going to be a bunch of little steps growing together, don't expect him to change overnight.


----------



## New Pup (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I guess it comes down to risk tolerance and expectations. I never wanted a top of the line dog for shows or competitions. Just a companion that always adds value to the experience, even when socializing with strangers or strange dogs. I feel like this dog will likely be capable of filling that role. But after reading about the appropriate amount of pedigree analysis and etc when choosing a breeder, it seems risky to go with a dog who has questionable parents and no pedigree. He wasn't scary or anything, but just a bit timid and so many say on these forums that that is a bad sign.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You already have seen a potential problem. Who knows what else will show up in later years. Even a GSD from good, well-known lines can give surprises as the breed as a whole has issues that can pop up unexpectedly.


----------



## GSDguy4EVER (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm not sure having a "free dog" is a plus. Unfortunately, the story of "GSD rescue with nerve problems" is all too common. A well-bred GSD is worth the investment. That is all I will say.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would pass on this dog if you are in the least bit worried about the shyness. A 1 week trial period probably won't tell you enough since it can take weeks for a year old dog to settle in.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MrSmith said:


> We just rescued a 1yo about 3 weeks ago, changed his name from Guido to Titan, he must have like Titan better because he was responding to it very quickly


LOL, I like Titan better also.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

New Pup said:


> So I am at a loss on what to do. Right now we plan on taking him to live with us next week and see how he does with our dog and cat. Take him to a dog park and etc. Now at his age we it would probably take awhile to get to know him but the owner is alright with us having a trial period with him. And I will consider more thoughts over the time, but I realize it would be pretty hard to decide not to keep him after having him for a week. We want him to be able to visit friends and families, all dog owners, with out stressing about how he will act.


This is a pretty extensive list of requirements for the first week of a dog that you already know has issues??? 

And in that one week, if the Dog Park thing goes "sideways," you'd be returning the dog worst then he was when you got him??? Perhaps this is not the right free dog for you???

At any rate a better plan, to start out would like the first link here.:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

And after that, period of "Bonding," a program of careful exposure to people would better enable you to more accurately ascertain "if" this dog will meet your requirements???

But the two week shutdown does not meet your time line, so there is that.


----------



## New Pup (Dec 19, 2012)

I see everyone's point about not expecting to learn much from the trial period. I really don't view this as a rescue so I don't know about the 2 week shut down is as necessary in this case. More like just changing owners because the current one, who basically took him in when his original owner unexpectedly passed away, is not at the right stage of life for a gsd. But i agree the dog will definitely be too uncomfortable for me to get to realize his personality. I guess the most informative thing I could do is visit the home again and maybe bring my dog. See how he greets me, maybe he was acting out of character like the owner said. Then go get my older dog and see how he interacts with her. That will probably be more telling then his actions at my place for a week. Thanks again, the people on this forum are very helpful.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

New Pup said:


> I see everyone's point about not expecting to learn much from the trial period. I really don't view this as a rescue so I don't know about the 2 week shut down is as necessary in this case. More like just changing owners because the current one, who basically took him in when his original owner unexpectedly passed away, is not at the right stage of life for a gsd.


Hmm ... your kinda missing the point of the two week thing?? In any case just consider it a guide line. 




New Pup said:


> But i agree the dog will definitely be too uncomfortable for me to get to realize his personality. I guess the most informative thing I could do is visit the home again and maybe bring my dog. See how he greets me, maybe he was acting out of character like the owner said. Then go get my older dog and see how he interacts with her. That will probably be more telling then his actions at my place for a week. Thanks again, the people on this forum are very helpful.


This plan I don't care for at all. It pretty much fly's in the face of meeting on "neutral territory???"

It's an artificial construct since none of the dogs will ever live in that environment and your sacrificing your control of all dogs involved. It strikes me as not right but I'm not a pro. 

So I'll just punt as it were and post this link. :
Leerburg | Introducing a New Dog into a Home with Other Dogs


----------



## New Pup (Dec 19, 2012)

My understanding of the 2 week deal is not to stress the dog much while it is in s completely unfamiliar environment and establishing a bond. Which I would pay attention to but be not overly concerned about doing it exactly by the book either. 

My reason for bringing my dog over is not be the best possible first introduction. But to get a better feel for the gsds temperament in his home environment. Like what will he be like in my home in the future if we do decide to adopt. The owner says he is friendly so we will see. I am not worried about my dog accepting him if he moves in, we dog sit and etc. She is tough but submissive, won't be dominated by another dog but does not seem to feel the need to be territorial over anything


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

New Pup said:


> My understanding of the 2 week deal is not to stress the dog much while it is in s completely unfamiliar environment and establishing a bond. Which I would pay attention to but be not overly concerned about doing it exactly by the book either.


Two week shutdown, would be a guideline. Feel free to deviate as you see fit. But you will see, it is in direct conflict with the plan you originally laid out. 

The plan would be to have this new dog for years?? So I'd say what's the hurry?? For me under normal circumstances, two weeks is a minimum period of time before I'd address anything. 




New Pup said:


> My reason for bringing my dog over is not be the best possible first introduction. But to get a better feel for the gsds temperament in his home environment. Like what will he be like in my home in the future if we do decide to adopt. The owner says he is friendly so we will see. I am not worried about my dog accepting him if he moves in, we dog sit and etc. She is tough but submissive, won't be dominated by another dog but does not seem to feel the need to be territorial over anything


The initial meeting is key. I did have remarkable success with my "American Band Dawg" and my "Boxer" when I brought in three fresh off the street "rescues" to interact with my former D/A American Band Dawg and my Boxer. And my dogs never interacted freely with unknown dogs for years! But they understood how to behave around other dogs and everyone got along fine.  

Your plan, I can't say it won't work out but it's not a choice I would make, for what that's worth.


----------



## New Pup (Dec 19, 2012)

"Two week shutdown, would be a guideline. Feel free to deviate as you see fit. But you will see, it is in direct conflict with the plan you originally laid out. "

No hurry if I knew I definitely wanted to adopt this dog. Right now I am trying to evaluate whether he would be a good addition to our family or not. If i knew we were taking him i woukd do most all precautions even if I thought some were over board for our specific situation. 

Thanks for input, but I feel like the goal of evaluation is slightly different than best possible practice for adoption. It seems like any sort of trial time period with the dog would not be informative and maybe even unfair to the dog.


----------

